# Weather gurus: Is this the pattern change we've been waiting on



## WJenness (Feb 24, 2012)

Should I just hang a "Gone Skiing" sign on my office door and tell them they'll see me some time in April?

-w


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 27, 2012)

bump: yeah, I don't think I will be able to get back on the slopes till right after St. Paddys Day... any hope that I may be able to save some coin on my fuel costs by skiing Southern VT?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2012)

If you mean are we going to have sustained lasting cold, it sadly looks like it may warm up substantially this weekend for most in the east - for a few days anyway.


----------



## Zand (Feb 28, 2012)

You'll be skiing in April no matter, but no this isn't the pattern change. NAO is still positive, and the rain will return Saturday and the warmth next week. Enjoy this short blast of winter while you can.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2012)

It's going to be really warm and springlike and then freeze solid just in time for the AZ summit ...


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2012)

WJenness said:


> Should I just hang a "Gone Skiing" sign on my office door and tell them they'll see me some time in April?
> 
> -w



Yes.  If you want pow go this week.  If you want spring season(and who would not), anytime thereafter.


----------

